# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Rugklachten II

## peteroomens

Bijna iedereen heeft in zijn of haar leven wel eens rugklachten. Vaak gaat die, binnen korte tijd, vanzelf weer over. Soms duurt het wat langer. Er zijn echter ook mensen die langdurig klachten hebben, van vervelend tot chronisch pijnlijk. Bijna iedereen heeft in zijn of haar leven wel eens rugklachten. Vaak gaat die, binnen korte tijd, vanzelf weer over. 

Bij de vorige aflevering had ik het over rugklachten in de vorm van spierpijn. Vaak als gevolg van een verkeerde houding. Houdingstherapie kan dan uitkomst bieden. Bij dit soort rugklachten functioneren de zenuwen als een soort telefoonlijn: zij geven signalen door naar de hersenen. Met als gevolg pijn. Deze pijn is een waarschuwingssignaal: let op, er is iets niet goed, doe er wat aan. Vaak is dit een wat doffe pijn.

Een geheel andere pijn treedt op wanneer de zenuw zelf in de knel zit en/of beschadigd is. Deze pijn kan als scherp worden ervaren. We onderscheiden:

	Hernia nuclei pulposi (hnp)
	Radiculair syndroom
	Beklemming (beschadiging)

De hernia nuclei pulposi, kort samengevat de hernia, ontstaat wanneer de kern van de tussenwervelschijf uitpuilt in het zenuwkanaal (ruggenmerg) van de ruggengraat.

Het radiculair syndroom staat voor het beklemmen van de zenuw op de plaats waar deze uit de wervelkolom naar buiten komt.

Beklemming van een zenuw kan ook buiten de ruggengraat optreden. Bijvoorbeeld de nervus vagus in het halsgebied.

Afhankelijk van de mate en de plaats kan er pijn optreden, prikkelingen gevoeld worden, gevoelloosheid optreedt en ten slotte (gedeeltelijke) verlamming binnen het gebied waar de zenuw naar toe leidt. _De enige deskundige die hier advies geeft c.q. behandelt, is de (huis)arts en op diens verwijzing een neuroloog of een neurochirurg_!

Volgende keer over referred pijn.

Peter.

----------

